# Refing PGM ore



## Northerngirl41 (May 12, 2022)

Hello, new to the forum, I need help finding a refiner to process a platinum ore I have. I had a fire assay done on a sample of it last year. The sample I sent in wasn't the best because I wasn't sure I would get it back ,which I didn't. I'm posting the results . I don't know alot about refining accept what I've read. I've identified these metals in pure form when crushing some of the ore and I am convinced I have something valuable. I would really appreciate a recommendation of who could help


----------



## vermilinc (May 29, 2022)

So now that you know what's in the ore, you need to decide what you want out of it. Once you do that, you need to contact a process engineer and send them an ore sample to design your processing requirements to build the processing plant. Once you get the plant built to separate the ore to 95% purity of materials, then you can create the Dore and sell it to refineries and other buyers.


----------



## gldfever87 (Jun 6, 2022)

Northerngirl41 said:


> Hello, new to the forum, I need help finding a refiner to process a platinum ore I have. I had a fire assay done on a sample of it last year. The sample I sent in wasn't the best because I wasn't sure I would get it back ,which I didn't. I'm posting the results . I don't know alot about refining accept what I've read. I've identified these metals in pure form when crushing some of the ore and I am convinced I have something valuable. I would really appreciate a recommendation of who could help


PGM or granite or pallidium I mind plus I have some clients that mine and ship their materials to me not to process pure silver nuggets and all that if you need somebody to do it legitely with the company scrapped to gold LLC you can contact me at 701-713-0736 or on email at [email protected] if you're interested and you want to talk more I'll be here all day thank you


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 6, 2022)

gldfever87 said:


> PGM or granite or pallidium I mind plus I have some clients that mine and ship their materials to me not to process pure silver nuggets and all that if you need somebody to do it legitely with the company scrapped to gold LLC you can contact me at 701-713-0736 or on email at [email protected] if you're interested and you want to talk more I'll be here all day thank you


I'm not sure she is on the forum anymore.
For your pictures post them once in the for sale section and stop spamming the forum with them.
This is dangerously close to double posting.


----------



## gldfever87 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I'm not sure she is on the forum anymore.
> For your pictures post them once in the for sale section and stop spamming the forum with them.
> This is dangerously close to double posting.


My apologies I will go over and read the rules and protocols again didn't mean to offend anybody or anything like that thank you


----------

